# Sony sells Customer Database



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2016)

I received the following today. 

Sony Creative Software Inc. ("SCS") is pleased to announce that MAGIX Software GmbH (“MAGIX”) has purchased substantially all of the software products and other assets of SCS (“SCS Assets”). As part of this sale, and in accordance with our Privacy Policy, MAGIX will acquire our customer database, *including your personally identifiable information, previously collected through our website or otherwise *(“Customer Database”). This information was included in the sale to assist MAGIX in providing you with products and services, including those that are no longer offered by SCS.

Its common for companies to do this, occasionally, they get slapped down.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's just funny that it's in accordance with a "privacy policy." Should have said "in accordance with the agreement you blindly signed digitally allowing us to transfer your private information..."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> It's just funny that it's in accordance with a "privacy policy." Should have said "in accordance with the agreement you blindly signed digitally allowing us to transfer your private information..."



Most companies have a clause like this, but Sony is always selling and discontinuing and has no stability. If the info had not already been acquired by hackers, it might be more valuable.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just funny that it's in accordance with a "privacy policy." Should have said "in accordance with the agreement you blindly signed digitally allowing us to transfer your private information..."
> ...



Yah, I know. And they all call it "privacy." Opposite world, I tell you.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2016)

Is anybody really surprised by that? 

And I am not only referring to the company Sony. "BIG DATA" is everywhere.
Today there is no privacy anymore, except you lock yourself away in a	nuclear shelter without any telecommunication connection to the outside.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 10, 2016)

The data in question relates only to the assets that are being sold, not the entire Sony customer database. I think that is pretty normal in an asset acquisition. The new owners are not expected to restart the business from scratch. If they did not do that then your ability to get things like warranty support and to qualify for upgrades would be compromised.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 11, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Is anybody really surprised by that?
> 
> And I am not only referring to the company Sony. "BIG DATA" is everywhere.
> Today there is no privacy anymore, except you lock yourself away in a	nuclear shelter without any telecommunication connection to the outside.



So when the Amish take to their house's storm cellar they're pretty safe..


----------

